
Odds of 1-in-3 that mega-earthquake will hit Pacific Northwest in next 50 years - jacquesm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/05/100524121250.htm
======
percept
FYI NOVA on PBS is currently running an episode "Mystery of the Megavolcano."

Here's a map of what they're calling "supereruptions" from around the world
(nice cluster in the Western US):

<http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/megavolcano/blasts.html>

------
teilo
Well, something has to account for all those glorious volcanoes that I grew up
admiring in the Pacific Northwest (Hood River Valley in particular). Amazing
how such violence can beget such beauty.

